# 13 DPO Little sharp pinching pains in right side



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Just wanted to know if anyone has had these pains near test date

i'm 13dpo and from 10dpo i have had these pains, may be 4 one night when trying to sleep and 1 or 2 in the day,
there a dip like a stitch, makes me go ouch but then goes.
about 3" from my right hip

i know i'm driving myself mad but never had this before,

fo


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I had that hunnie and hot worse, felt like I'd pulled a muscle.  Hope it means good things for you.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had this too but on my left side, with N the pinching pains were near my tummy button though. Not sure if the LH side pinching pains were anything to do with this BFP though - it's so hard to determine what are good signs or not. Fingers crossed for you though hon xxx


----------

